# Latex over metal primer



## d-rez (May 16, 2007)

I do a lot of exposed welded steel on my projects. I always use a Rustoleum metal type primer(rust/red). I usually paint it a bronze to match the windows, but Rustoleum's bronze is much lighter than the window bronze. Is it okay to paint the top coats in a regular latex or should I have a metal paint mixed to my desired bronze color? Thanks, Chris


----------



## Bill in VaBeach (Jun 7, 2007)

D-REZ,

Recommend you stick with the metal paint instead of latex. Latex will adhere to the primer with no problems, but the metal paint contains additional rust inhibitors, and over the "red lead" is a predictable combination as you know from doing this routinely. If you are unable to have it mixed for you, try Mixol to darken up the bronze.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 7, 2006)

Look at SW's All Surface Enamel. Good stuff, and it adheres well to both metal and primer. Price point is decent, and your local SW shop can tint to any color. The alkyd is what we use on window projects.


----------

